# Dia



## ByeBye 46085 (3. Juni 2004)

hallo, ist zwar kein direktes Problem mit Linux. Aber ich glaube das mir hier am besten geholfen wird und wüste nicht wo ich es Posten sollte. 

DIA ist ein super Opensource Progi zum erstellen von Elektro- und Pneumatikschemas sowie Flusdiagrammen. Leider finde ich die Symbolbiblithek der Pneumatiksymbole etwas bedürftig. Weiss jemand mer über diese?

Sie liegen im Format *.xpm und *.shape (* ist jeweils gleich) vor. Wo kann man solche Biblizheken finden? Ist das ein ofenes Format? Kann ich selber welche erstellen? Die Symbole hätte ich ja. 

Habe schon Google durchsucht aber nichts über Pneumatik.

g chief


----------



## AaronMueller (5. Juni 2004)

http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/diatut/all/all.html#L017

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter ...


----------

